# what do u use to protect your hardwood floors?



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm moving into a new place in a couple of months and I don't want to damage the hardwood that I worked so hard to pay for. I have an Ikea Kallax shelf that I'm using as a stand for my 20L, but I plan on upgrading the tank (90g cube maybe) and stand a while later after I move in.
Just wondering what people use under their stands to protect their hardwood floors. Any suggestions?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I use these:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/grid-iron-step-floor-tiles-24-x-24-in-0686097p.html#.VS6brv45Dow

cheap, can be cut to size and will typically keep spilled water from going through it to the floor.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

twobytwo said:


> I use these:
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/grid-iron-step-floor-tiles-24-x-24-in-0686097p.html#.VS6brv45Dow
> 
> cheap, can be cut to size and will typically keep spilled water from going through it to the floor.


Are they able to support the full weight of a full tank and stand, which will be several hundred pounds?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm in a condo with laminate flooring over poured concrete. I have these under a 120g tank/ stand/ sump and other equipment - probably 1500lbs or close to it. I'm not worried with what I have but I wont know until the condo is sold and the aquarium moved!  My priority for these was more to protect from water damage if there's a spill.

If you want to be a little more cautious, try a high-impact floor tile. I think it's more designed for weight rooms with equipment being dropped repeatedly... but might might be what you'd be satisfied with:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/grid-iron-step-floor-tiles-24-x-24-in-0686097p.html#.VS7WXf45Dow

ps - Im sure lots of stores sell these... It was just easier for me to look them up on the CdnTire site while at work.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks twobytwo. My main concern is water damage and I'm also a bit worried about denting the hardwood from the weight. 
I'll give those high impact mats a try. do you use anything to seal the joints where the mats lock together? I would assume that if there was a spill that water could get through the joints and onto the actual floor.


----------

